# DNR confirms wolves killed dogs in EUP



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Rudyard  Wolves have officially been identified as the culprits in the killing of multiple dogs in the Rudyard area earlier this month, according to a spokesman for the Michigan Department of Natural Resources.​ We did confirm beagle depredation, said Wildlife Biologist Brian Roell, speaking from the Marquette Office. We cannot confirm the number.​Roell identified the owner of the beagle pack as an Ohio man who was training his dogs on public land. The confirmation came from viewing photographs of the deceased animals as DNR personnel were unable to obtain any first-hand information regarding this incident. Roell explained that by the time the incident was reported, the Ohio man had already returned home.​We were not able to find the actual attack site, said Roell of the subsequent investigation, which was hampered by a vague description of the exact location, the delay in reporting and a rain event which may have washed away much of the evidence prior to the arrival of investigators.​In reviewing the photos, Roell said it would appear as though the working beagles crossed the path of the wolf pack, triggering a territorial response. That hypothesis came after experts determined there was no evidence that the wolves fed on the carcasses of the beagles after they were killed.​This is the fourth incident where dogs have been killed by wolves in the Upper Peninsula so far in 2013, with the other three incidents coming earlier in the year in Houghton County. Roell said the Houghton County attacks appeared to be predatory in nature as a particular pack began seeking out dogs as an apparent food source in a very limited area  neighboring properties  in three separate incidents before lethal means were employed.​Roell also explained that in the event that a dog is killed or injured by a wolf, there is no avenue for compensation available.​Thats not a DNR decision, he said. Its written in the state law.​Livestock owners, however, can be compensated for the financial losses if their animals are properly fenced.​
* By Scott Brand *
Sault Ste. Marie Evening News - Sault Ste. Marie, MI

By Scott Brand 


Posted Aug. 29, 2013 @ 4:00 pm 



Comment or view comments »

Read more: http://www.sooeveningnews.com/article/20130829/NEWS/130829330#ixzz2db1ZaIiE


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

So... the wolves aren't to be faulted for slaughtering all of those the beagles because the hounds transgressed on the wolf pack's territory, the dog owners _get nothing_ to compensate themselves for their loss and the DNR_ isn't to blame_ for that because the relevant law is not of their making. *Got it!!! * *When it comes to wolves, PETA must LOVE the MI DNR. *


----------

